# Takashi Amano photo website



## John Starkey

Hi All,thought i would let you all know about Amanos photography web site is now up and running,regards john
http://www.amanotakashi.net


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*

Nice fine John 

Sam


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*

Sweeeeeet as a ...........................


----------



## Thomas McMillan

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*

Nice one Mr Starkey


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*

I saw a demo from a landscape photographer called Steve Lewis the other week. He uses a large format camera, too. 

The quality of the images is stunning, but they are seriously cumbersome pieces of kit. How TA lunks them around the forests I`ll never know.

Nice find wopmeister.  

Dave.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*

Hi Dave,i was thinking the same thing, it is a serious peice of kit,i bet some laky carries it for him   ,regards john


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*

Excellent


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*

I keep coming back to this link.

Well worth a sticky.


----------



## Simon D

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I keep coming back to this link.
> 
> Well worth a sticky.



Here here, there's enough material there to keep me going till I get one right (ish). 

I must invest in some surface fans, purely for photographic purposes of course....


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Takashi amano photo web site*



			
				sumink fishy said:
			
		

> I must invest in some surface fans, purely for photographic purposes of course....



AKA hair dryer.  

Dave.


----------



## TDI-line

Nice find John.


----------



## Lozbug

Beautiful. I am amazed


----------



## tyrophagus

excellent link, thanks


----------



## andy-mu

Nice find indeed. One thing I noticed with a lot of Takashi's photos, is that you can't see any of the spraybars, co2 tubes etc. Any ideas how he can achieve this and still provide all the requrements for the plants


----------



## stanchung

It's removed for photography.


----------



## Tom

andy-mu said:
			
		

> Nice find indeed. One thing I noticed with a lot of Takashi's photos, is that you can't see any of the spraybars, co2 tubes etc. Any ideas how he can achieve this and still provide all the requrements for the plants



Andy, have a look at the pictures of his gallery in Japan. Here's an example:
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/9.jpg

Tom


----------



## andy-mu

Thanks for that information and your link. Being very keen on photography I had a sneeky suspicion that might have been the case, but thought that perhaps he had some ingenious method of keeping it hidden, which would of course be fantastic. I appreciate you reply guys


----------



## Sentral

Just had another look and find underwater amazon shots fascinating. I love to these these common tropical fish within their natural habitat


----------

